
Advertising anonymous conference submissions on Twitter (NeurIPS) - P-NP
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/hbzd5o/d_on_the_public_advertising_of_neurips/
======
P-NP
Many disagree with this. Others defend such ads, claiming that the process of
blind peer review is broken anyway.

